# Big Brother Is Coming...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let 'em eat cake!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ho humm.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cake is good


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

SA-WHEAT ! ! !


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

It's gotta have a big price tag attached to it. Nice truck otherwise..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Come on Wolfie! You can't handle that much truck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you put down your deposit yet?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They will never come into production.....



> The 8.0-liter inline six-cylinder high-torque engine, made by Toyota affiliate Hino


2010 US regulations have strict polution controls in place, this will never make it.....

Looks pretty nice otherwise, but still a show piece, with lots and lots of aftermarket add ons and parts.

Steve


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Let 'em eat cake!!


Try as they will, one thing America still has the lead on is the Truck.... I like and have a German Car and an American Truck and would not have it any other way. My $.02!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

yota has a long way to go in the truck market. They make a alright toy truck thats about it. Welcome to the big league toyota now that you have become a full line manufacturer lets see how well you do in every segment and there focus is not on one area. They did a good job with small cars but to have that translate over all of there products we will see.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, duanez is new and doesn't understand the staff









Eric has no such excuse.









I think I'll just watch this play out from a distance.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Some of us arent scared of our bigger brothers.









If my brother made cake it wouldnt be done enough..


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Pretty sure I read Toyota already canceled this truck. Article was from 2008. With the downturn in the economy and truck sales going to through the floor, they pulled the plug.

So no diesel dually for you Toyota fans.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That show vehicle's possible production was cancelled a good while back. I seem to recall that a big reason was that they can't sell enough trucks to justify the monster plant they built down in Ghosty-ville as it is. I bet they get the current Tundra right, take a bit more marketshare then consider it again in a few years.

-CC


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Why does it need dualies if it is a light duty truck? Not sure I could ever afford one it they ever made it and I don't want to go back to a stick. 
In My opinion American trucks rule!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Duanesz said:


> They make a alright toy truck thats about it.


So does that mean _all_ half-tons are toy trucks?








If you read the tests, reviews, specs, etc., the newer second gen Tundra is fully competitive with all the half-tons out there.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> They make a alright toy truck thats about it.


So does that mean _all_ half-tons are toy trucks?








If you read the tests, reviews, specs, etc., the newer second gen Tundra is fully competitive with all the half-tons out there.

Bob
[/quote]
Bob, the "new" Tundra is MORE than competitive! I haven't seen or heard anything on this site or elsewhere (including actual performance) to convince me that anyone else's 1/2 ton even holds a candle to your's & mine. Our's are Toys ... with a capital 'T'.

And no, this diesel dually isn't going into production but it's fun to look at ... our 3 dogs would have issues with only 2 backseat Capt's chairs, anyway. However, a non-dually diesel has been confirmed for Fall of 2010 ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...... However, a non-dually diesel has been confirmed for Fall of 2010 ...


I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a diesel......









Tundra Diesel Shelved...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I have also read that oil burner was shelved, but who knows what the future holds after 2010. Besides with all the emmisions issues the domestic brand are having with diesel i think it would be wise for toyota to sit back and see how they resolve it.
In the meantime I would really like to see them come out with a 3/4 ton based on the current 5.7 drivetrain, that would keep me happy for a little while.

As for the "American" comments, who's is really american? this is a subject that could be debated for a very long time. My truck was built in texas and is labled "American Made", my brother in-law just bought a GMC that was "Hencho En Mehico".


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Let 'em eat cake!!


Always stiring up trouble, aren't you!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

After towing the 230RS around with the 2006 "Baby Tundra", I've been considering getting the newer 5.7L Tundra for towing duties, but, with the talk of a diesel Tundra, now I may have to sit back and wait a while longer. I love the 4.7 Tundra on the highway, but on secondary roads, it struggles with 55mph trying to stay in a gear. Anything over 60-65mph and it does fine. I haven't tried the mountains yet with the Outback, just a couple of rental Casitas and it did fine with the much smaller trailers.

This was my first "import". Looking at GM, the "Hencho En Mehico" pretty much killed that idea. My last Ford, a full size Bronco, slipped the timing chain at just over 100K. My last Chevy Blazer start having recurring problems around 75K (oil seals, oil cooler lines, electrical, and most annoying, the rear view mirror would not stay attached thru any summer....)

The imports are investing in building cars and trucks in the US, while the domestics are exporting production.

So, for you 5.7 Tundra drivers, anything you don't like in the towing department? I get around 7-10mpg (usually 8.5-9) when towing. Whats the 5.7L giving you?

JR


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

muttbike said:


> After towing the 230RS around with the 2006 "Baby Tundra", I've been considering getting the newer 5.7L Tundra for towing duties, but, with the talk of a diesel Tundra, now I may have to sit back and wait a while longer. I love the 4.7 Tundra on the highway, but on secondary roads, it struggles with 55mph trying to stay in a gear. Anything over 60-65mph and it does fine. I haven't tried the mountains yet with the Outback, just a couple of rental Casitas and it did fine with the much smaller trailers.
> 
> This was my first "import". Looking at GM, the "Hencho En Mehico" pretty much killed that idea. My last Ford, a full size Bronco, slipped the timing chain at just over 100K. My last Chevy Blazer start having recurring problems around 75K (oil seals, oil cooler lines, electrical, and most annoying, the rear view mirror would not stay attached thru any summer....)
> 
> ...


There are many stories about Tundra' too, A guy I work with had nothing but bad experences with his Tundra, that truck left him stranded all the time. Blew head gaskets, dropped drive lines, rear end and transmission went out then the motor blew and all this and it had less the 50k miles. The had to fight Toyota to get the motor replaced plus he never towed a thing with and he drives very conservtive. So Toyota has its problems too and they have gotten worse in the last few years.

My last Chevy truck had no problems ever, I traded it in at 200K and the only thing I ever did was lube and oil changes, tires and belts, I didn't even have to replace my brakes that was a great 1/2 ton and I simular experance with my last Ford f150, it was a great truck.

Now the biggest differance is price, a guy at work just bought a new Tundra 4x2 and he paid more for it than another guy I work with did for his F250 4x4 diesel that had a lift big tires and is loaded that Ford would pull around that Toyota all day and not even know it was there. Don't get me wrong that Tundra is a beautiful truck and sure it is a great truck but I don't think it is any better than a Ford, Chevy or Dodge truck.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey now, lets not turn this into a post from the rv.net forum. Personally i think all brands have their issues and you could have problems with any as they are built by humans.

Now, i will admit i have been far from impressed with the stregth of my tundra's tailgate, on my third one and this one is also falling apart. Toyota has never hesistated to replace it and each one was a little better, i must be harder on tailgates than i realize. Aside from that my truck has had 1 recall for the Dana built driveshaft to be replaced and the front axle disconnect was replaced as 4x was not fully disengaging. These issues all occured within the first year, over the last 2 years i have had zero issues and currently show 44k miles on the od.

The truck has never struggled on any hills in New England, i know it isnt the rockies, but still the 5.7 works well for me. Not a lot of people will like hearing this, but i tow with a few people one has a similiar weight and size trailer and uses a f350 v10, i walk away from him on hills. The only one that stays with me is my fathers Dmax, even when towing a 14klb 5er....but that is diesel. So i would say the tundra 5.7 combo does very well for itself considering its only a 1/2 ton truck.

Admittedly i am currently pursuing a 3/4 or 1 ton truck due to cargo capacity, i am just not in a rush to loose my pants on the deal and havent found the right truck for me yet. My tunrda is rated to carry 1540lbs, trailer is 900lbs and i like to take my HD with me that weighs another 850lbs, then my butt is another 210lbs....it all adds up fast. If only i could get my truck in a 3/4 ton that would keep me happy....for a few minutes.

Oh yeah, what dont i like about the towing......1/2 ton suspension is a little soft. Hmmm....i really cant think of much as i said my biggest complaint is cargo capacity. Would like a bigger gas tank, considering i bought a double cab with an 8' bed and tow package i expected at least a 30 gallon tank. I get about 8.5mpg towing with teh cruise set at 62mph.


----------



## BirminghamRTR (Oct 8, 2009)

1jeep: I am looking at trailers in the range of your 32BHDS weight wise and have a 4x2 Tundra. This maybe somewhere I and I have missed it but what WD hitch do you use and did you install airbags or any other suspension mods?

Love my Tundra (2007 5.7l 4x2 CrewMax, LT Tires, Roadmaster Active Suspension)


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

BirminghamRTR said:


> 1jeep: I am looking at trailers in the range of your 32BHDS weight wise and have a 4x2 Tundra. This maybe somewhere I and I have missed it but what WD hitch do you use and did you install airbags or any other suspension mods?
> 
> Love my Tundra (2007 5.7l 4x2 CrewMax, LT Tires, Roadmaster Active Suspension)


if you havent bought the trailer yet i would serisouly consider a lighter model. The tundra has plenty of power but like all other 1/2 tons falls short on cargo capacity.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm. Nice truck. Wonder where they got the straight six idea from for their diesel?









Rattle, Rattle, Rattle,


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> Hmmmmm. Nice truck. Wonder where they got the straight six idea from for their diesel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to repeat several other posters but FYI - that custom built show vehicle is not going to turn into a production vehicle anytime in the near future. Project has been cancelled.

-CC


----------

